# Some dirty pics and a shot of HID's in the Boss



## pitrack (Sep 24, 2008)

I always post pics of my truck clean on here, so here's some of with the black/gray two tone paint job.


----------



## pitrack (Sep 24, 2008)

The HID pic is off my phone so the quality sucks but it's compared to a BOSS plow with stock lights. My truck is farther back in the pic that is why they are so much lower.









Here's a vid I took of my Whelen vertex's that I put in my reverse lights. They look way better in person, my phone doesn't pic up all the flashes.
http://s74.photobucket.com/albums/i248/pitrack/?action=view&current=1217101513.mp4

Buddies blade after we put it together. Nothing like a nice new blade


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

Nice, you have HID's in your plow ??

If so it would be great if you could post a shot of the install.

Thanks much !!

P.S. Nice truck


----------



## pitrack (Sep 24, 2008)

Eyesell;1178607 said:


> Nice, you have HID's in your plow ??
> 
> If so it would be great if you could post a shot of the install.
> 
> ...


Thanks man.

Unfortunately I didn't take any pics of the install. It was actually pretty easy. The hardest part was fitting the ballasts into the headlight housings. It's all plug and play.

I ran a power wire and ground from my truck and wired them into a waterproof plug and then installed the HIDs in the plow and wired the power and ground from the lights to the same plug. So when I hook and un hook the blade all I have to do is hook and un hook that plug so the lights have power. then I covered all the new wires in black lume so it looks nice and clean.

I had to get a relay kit because the lights would turn off when I turned my truck on...so that made it a little harder to fit everything into the lights. I got the lights off ddmtuning.com I have bought my truck headlights, fog lights, these plow lights and for my 4 wheeler all HIDs off that site.

Here's a pic of them on in the day time, they look really blue in this pic, they aren't that blue in person.


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

your plow looks cross eyed in the last pic lol. nice truck ussmileyflag


----------



## Maleko (Sep 20, 2004)

Looks nice.. Love the truck..

How do you do plowing with those larger tires.?


----------



## georgerk82 (Oct 29, 2010)

Why does your buddies plow sit level on your truck and yours does not?


----------



## pitrack (Sep 24, 2008)

Maleko;1178682 said:


> Looks nice.. Love the truck..
> 
> How do you do plowing with those larger tires.?


Thanks, it does fine with the tires. Well this year all I have plowed is ice and maybe an inch of snow, but last year I had 35's on it and it did fine.



georgerk82;1178688 said:


> Why does your buddies plow sit level on your truck and yours does not?


I think it's a combination of the pics were taken at two different places (uneven ground) and before my truck was at its current height, my mount was a tad high so my cutting edges wore unevenly, I think the center wore out more than the outsides. So after I lifted the truck a little more I adjusted the mount and it is at the right height now but the edges are a little uneven still. They are getting better, it used to be worse I'm due for new ones soon though damnit.


----------



## STIHL GUY (Sep 22, 2009)

im not a fan of dodges normally but thats a beast of a truck


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Gorgeous truck. Love the look of the 37s on the stock wheels.


----------



## pitrack (Sep 24, 2008)

Thanks guys. I gotta at least post one of it some what clean. Old logos though.


----------



## IA Farmer (Nov 7, 2004)

Truck looks great. Do you have one of the last 5.9?


----------



## PrimoSR (May 15, 2010)

I think I say it every time, but I really like your truck...a lot!


----------



## KMBertog (Sep 9, 2010)

Truck and plow look great! Best of luck with the equipment!


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

Wash that truck A.S.A.P.! I hate to see what her belly looks like.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

I don't know because I have never owned a Boss V plow, but. It looks like the angle of your plow is way off...


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

that truck is and always will be beautiful


----------



## pitrack (Sep 24, 2008)

RAM_ON97;1178941 said:


> Truck looks great. Do you have one of the last 5.9?


Thanks man, yes they started putting the 6.7's in the 2007.5's and I got the last of the 5.9's!

Guys my blade is fine, I really think it's where I am parked. It scrapes fine :waving:


----------



## Striper1263 (Nov 30, 2007)

Hey Pitrack,

I also have a lifted Dodsge 2500. I hve been thinking about a Boss V - Plow but know I would have to fab brackets or the plow to sit level.

Could you send me some pics of the brackets you have for your plow?

The truck is the one in my sigature.

Thanks, Doug


----------



## pitrack (Sep 24, 2008)

Striper1263;1179521 said:


> Hey Pitrack,
> 
> I also have a lifted Dodsge 2500. I hve been thinking about a Boss V - Plow but know I would have to fab brackets or the plow to sit level.
> 
> ...


Hey Doug, here you go. The angle brackets are new, the ones the mount came with were not long enough. Man everything is dirty and rusty right now!


----------



## exmark (Apr 24, 2007)

Nice truck you have there man. Is that your shop, where you put the plow on at? If so is that a 10x10 garage door. I am currently looking at some shops and one has a 13x12 door and the other a 10x10. Its a hundred dollars cheaper to go with the smaller door. The thing is I would like to pull and back in my truck and trailer comfortably, and im not sure about the 10 ft width. Thanks


----------



## pitrack (Sep 24, 2008)

exmark;1179908 said:


> Nice truck you have there man. Is that your shop, where you put the plow on at? If so is that a 10x10 garage door. I am currently looking at some shops and one has a 13x12 door and the other a 10x10. Its a hundred dollars cheaper to go with the smaller door. The thing is I would like to pull and back in my truck and trailer comfortably, and im not sure about the 10 ft width. Thanks


Hey thanks man. Yeah there are a couple shots at my garage where I store my stuff. I have a 12' wide door on mine. I like the 12' personally, sometimes if I want to pull in my dump trailer which is pretty wide it makes it easier.

That is a tough decision since it is $100 cheaper a month...that adds up to a lot per year. Is the 10' door a straight shot? As in is there anything across from the door or can you just pull straight in? That makes it a lot easier if it is a straight shot. If the 10' is a straight shot I would have to say I would go for that since it is so much cheaper, as long as the inside of the garage itself is wider than 10'.


----------



## exmark (Apr 24, 2007)

pitrack;1180146 said:


> Hey thanks man. Yeah there are a couple shots at my garage where I store my stuff. I have a 12' wide door on mine. I like the 12' personally, sometimes if I want to pull in my dump trailer which is pretty wide it makes it easier.
> 
> That is a tough decision since it is $100 cheaper a month...that adds up to a lot per year. Is the 10' door a straight shot? As in is there anything across from the door or can you just pull straight in? That makes it a lot easier if it is a straight shot. If the 10' is a straight shot I would have to say I would go for that since it is so much cheaper, as long as the inside of the garage itself is wider than 10'.


 If you could show me some pics that would be great. Its kinda hard to explain but there is another storage building in front of it but it has a nice amount of space between the two buildings.


----------



## Brandon29 (Jan 17, 2010)

I bet the truck wasnt dirty long lol 

Sweet rig you got there


----------



## pitrack (Sep 24, 2008)

exmark;1180285 said:


> If you could show me some pics that would be great. Its kinda hard to explain but there is another storage building in front of it but it has a nice amount of space between the two buildings.


Not too sure what pictures you need. If you look in this picture you can see that building behind my truck ends. My garage is behind me (from where I am standing taking the picture) So there is no building across from my door so I have an open shot into my garage. The doors that have that building across from them have a harder time getting a trailer into because you can't back straight in, you have to come in at an angle. That is what I meant when I said it's nicer to have a wider door if you have to come in at an angle, compared to having nothing in your way so you can pull into the garage straight on like I can. If that makes sense.












Brandon29;1180326 said:


> I bet the truck wasnt dirty long lol
> 
> Sweet rig you got there


Went straight to the spray down wash after I took the pics


----------



## 2robinhood (Apr 28, 2010)

Man, thats the truck I want.
The 2007 with the 5.9 in her.


----------



## patlalandebutt (Nov 1, 2008)

wow, love the HID light, always love the HID's
but one problem, have you considered the ability for the lights to get hot, HID's don't create as much heat, which may not stop the lights from freezing up!


----------



## pitrack (Sep 24, 2008)

Thanks guys. Only thing I wish it was a manual instead of auto.

Patlalandebutt I haven't really thought about that. I don't think I am too worried about it though, I guess I will have to see how they do in some stronger storms. So far so good.


----------



## exmark (Apr 24, 2007)

pitrack;1180412 said:


> Not too sure what pictures you need. If you look in this picture you can see that building behind my truck ends. My garage is behind me (from where I am standing taking the picture) So there is no building across from my door so I have an open shot into my garage. The doors that have that building across from them have a harder time getting a trailer into because you can't back straight in, you have to come in at an angle. That is what I meant when I said it's nicer to have a wider door if you have to come in at an angle, compared to having nothing in your way so you can pull into the garage straight on like I can. If that makes sense.
> 
> Oh I see now, I know exactly what you mean. Im pretty sure that the layout of the storage place is just like that. Hopefully there is a couple open shops that are a straight shot. Other wise I think ill have to back in at an angle. Witch might cause a challenge to me with and 8 ft wide trailer and a 10 ft wide doorway. I suppose if anything it will make me a better trailer backer lol. Ill have to give it a shot anyways. I went back and checked out the prices and its actually 120.00 more for the wider shops that have a 13 by 12 ft door.


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

Did you say you would prefer a manual over an automatic ? 

Have you ever plowed with a manual for 12 hours, it's not fun..


----------



## pitrack (Sep 24, 2008)

Eyesell;1180685 said:


> Did you say you would prefer a manual over an automatic ?
> 
> Have you ever plowed with a manual for 12 hours, it's not fun..


Haha good point. I was talking more so for towing. It's nice having an auto for plowing, as long as it holds up. I just want one you can swtich from auto to manual haha


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

Yeah I have to agree with you there, maybe one day one of the Detroit 3 will invent that.


----------



## lude1990 (Jan 19, 2010)

sweet pics pitrack hopefully we get to go out and play in the snow next weekend like there saying but who knows lol


----------



## DrakeSabitch (Jan 20, 2010)

what a great truck pitrack. looks really sharp. not too flashy, love the big tires, and that boss V looks real good.


----------



## hauler1000 (Sep 17, 2009)

Nice truck


----------



## pitrack (Sep 24, 2008)

Thanks guys. Yeah lude we're getting the shaft so far on the snow. I'm sick of this ice!


----------



## lude1990 (Jan 19, 2010)

Yea i hear ya im sick of it too. Are you at least able to keep busy with other things while waiting for the snow???


----------



## pitrack (Sep 24, 2008)

lude1990;1181710 said:


> Yea i hear ya im sick of it too. Are you at least able to keep busy with other things while waiting for the snow???


Yeah here and there, I still take classes at UNO so that keeps me busy too.


----------



## huskerfan523 (Apr 22, 2010)

doesnt look like we're gonna get any snow in the near future... I dont think I need to drool over your truck any more, it seems like this whole thread is covered in it HA!


----------



## ACA (Dec 17, 2010)

Not buying into the snow predicted this weekend?


----------



## huskerfan523 (Apr 22, 2010)

Ha! I just got on the weather channel and it said 40% chance of snow showers.... not lookin good


----------



## ACA (Dec 17, 2010)

I don't put much stock in any of the reports, but especially the national sites. I'm still hoping for 2"-4" Saturday night through Monday morning.


----------



## huskerfan523 (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm right there with ya, but not getting too optimistic


----------



## V_Scapes (Jan 1, 2011)

Thats a deadly rig. i picked up my 07 in october. ive also got a 04 1500 hemi.


----------



## lude1990 (Jan 19, 2010)

im not buyin into the snow this weekend either. Weather guy said 12" a few days ago now its down to 5" so by sunday morning it will be a couple inches. I just want some snow over 1"


----------



## grosser397 (Nov 20, 2008)

how big of lift do you have? i got a 06 cummins with a boss v


----------



## Kale Lawn (Dec 12, 2009)

I'll never understand why people plow and tow with a lifted truck.. don't get me wrong I'm a huge fan of dodges i would love that truck.. but lifting towing and plowing don't add up


----------



## huskerfan523 (Apr 22, 2010)

He's got 4 to 4.5 in of lift in the front with a 2 in block and the carli overload replacements in the back I think. The 37s make it huge, its awesome, but I think its a little big to work out of,especially loading trimmers, shovels, snowblowers, etc. It still does everything he needs it to, and to be honest rides as good if not better than stock. There's enough rake that it doesn't sag while towing too bad, and all in all, I don't think its too big. Any bigger and it would be too big to work out of (I am his cousin, classmate, and employee so I see the truck a lot)


----------



## pitrack (Sep 24, 2008)

Kale Lawn;1186155 said:


> I'll never understand why people plow and tow with a lifted truck.. don't get me wrong I'm a huge fan of dodges i would love that truck.. but lifting towing and plowing don't add up


I understand where you're coming from. This is my only vehicle and I can't stand how stock trucks look so I added a couple things to it. Like Huskerfan said it still does everything I need it to, it is borderline and I would not go any taller with it but I think it looks alright and isn't too flashy for a work/personal truck.

Some day in the future I would love to have a dedicated work truck and I would most likely leave that close to stock.


----------

